# Ranch for sale in MO



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I was searching the internet today re: dexter cows and found this gem for sale

http://www.littlecows.com/TOUR.html


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Probably more expensive than I would like for it to be, lol. Beautiful house though!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

These are very nice people and a nice property. We bought a dexter from them back in Feb.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

....well, ummm, shouldn't they list a price or something? 

I'm looking for farm property somewhere in the Arcadia Valley area of Missouri. I love it there!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

They want you to get your heart set on it before they drop the price on ya! :Bawling: It is a gorgeous place, isn't it? I hate threads like this as I can't not look and then I can't not hate that I can't afford it. lol ...and people wonder why Anna Nicole married a 90 year old billionaire...








lol


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone know what the price is? I'm really curious. Very nice. I'm not one for contacting hopeful sellers just to tire kick though... but at the right price, it wouldn't just be kicking. Still I hate no dollar ads.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

$350,000

Link to listing


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Cat said:


> They want you to get your heart set on it before they drop the price on ya! :Bawling: It is a gorgeous place, isn't it? I hate threads like this as I can't not look and then I can't not hate that I can't afford it. lol ...and people wonder why Anna Nicole married a 90 year old billionaire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFL
How true! I have the same problem. I have to look and then I'm aggravated that I can't afford it. sigh

Oh well.


----------

